# Best STD plan for long talks bet mumb-guj ;)



## sujoyp (May 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I got engaged last week, now I am in mumbai and girl in ahmedabad. So looking for a nice std plan which can make STD 20-30ps per/min.
I can get a new sim if required.

Right now I have vodafone postpaid and already STD is 50ps/min . 
As our talks are increasing day by day I am sure of getting huge bills soon.

Please suggest.


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks bro


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2016)

Congratulations. 

Pics if you don't mind :tongue_NF:

Get Airtel prepaid. Get a recharge done of 799 (first check availability in your circle), it gives you unlimited A2A local + STD calls for 28 days.

Though it no where says about any kind of limitation, but since it's Airtel, I'm a bit skeptic. But it's the cheapest you can have to get unlimited calling (on a good network as Airtel). I'm currently using it :shh_NF:

You can also get unlimited calling on Voda but it's quite costly setting you back for about 1800.


----------



## TheSloth (May 11, 2016)

I can suggest you one thing. Why don't you get a Vodafone postpaid sim for her and then send it via courier. Then you can do monthly roaming pack on that number and call her from your number. Since that number is also local to mumbai, the charges should be local V2V on postpaid. SInce sending just simcard might seem difficult, you can send her a gift, just keep the sim in the gift cover and courier it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2016)

Congrats :heart_NF:
Whatsapp voice calling :winking_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> I can suggest you one thing. Why don't you get a Vodafone postpaid sim for her and then send it via courier. Then you can do monthly roaming pack on that number and call her from your number. Since that number is also local to mumbai, the charges should be local V2V on postpaid. SInce sending just simcard might seem difficult, you can send her a gift, just keep the sim in the gift cover and courier it.



Why go paid when you can get things for _free_?


----------



## TheSloth (May 11, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why go paid when you can get things for _free_?



I didn't understand the word free. Could you explain a bit? You mean like after buying the 799 pack, the calls from A2A are free?

And I am sorry for not being clear. I forgot to mention this. I was talking about the Voda postpaid offered to IT people. My friend is doin that currently. He works in Accenture and he got two voda sims.  one he is having for himself and other is being used by his girlfriend. Monthly expense is around 600 i guess. I don't know the details like how much STD charges are. 
Don;t know what postpaid sujoy is having, but I have heard that IT corporate postpaid offers are really good.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> I didn't understand the word free. Could you explain a bit? You mean like after buying the 799 pack, the calls from A2A are free?
> 
> And I am sorry for not being clear. I forgot to mention this. I was talking about the Voda postpaid offered to IT people. My friend is doin that currently. He works in Accenture and he got two voda sims.  one he is having for himself and other is being used by his girlfriend. Monthly expense is around 600 i guess. I don't know the details like how much STD charges are.
> Don;t know what postpaid sujoy is having, but I have heard that IT corporate postpaid offers are really good.



You didn't understand maybe because you didn't read my last post.

Yes, A2A calls are free, don't know till what extent. Yet to figure out.

Regarding corporate plans, yes, they're too good to believe but only in limited companies. For eg, in 200 (or near about) plan, you get around 1000 min (L+S), 200-400 msgs. But the best part of the plan is that those minutes work even in roaming which is rarest of the rare, and roaming is by default free. Also, the calls made to a number of that same company is free, unlimited.
It's called CUG (Closed user group) number. All nos under one CUG can call each other for free.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2016)

thanks guys  :flower_NF: ....here we are.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KSWg44jRcoA/VzDCV4iQdII/AAAAAAAAUTo/1QpQ6Xr8CmgMA1Z7CD_FZc-4tCfEGlQmQCCo/s512/DSC_2242.jpg

I have the same vodaphone corporate plan which you guys are talking about...and its even free between corporate cards. my STD is 50ps right now..I can check lightningfast's advice and also the airtel 799 as suggested by sujay.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] we are doing whatsapp calling but its not feasible in someplaces where net is slow..specially inside my office


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2016)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Great couple :cool_NF:

If you have a corporate plan, then get her another number from your company of any plan. It'll fall in same CUG, so calls will be free.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2016)

good idea..will check this tomorrow

- - - Updated - - -

thanks sujay


----------



## TheSloth (May 11, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> You didn't understand maybe because you didn't read my last post.


I read.  What did I miss??
Those A2A calls free but we have to pay 799. But if he can get those CUG(thanks for bringing this term, it wasn't coming inmy mind) plans then he has to play lesser, right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 12, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Those A2A calls free but we have to pay 799. But if he can get those CUG(thanks for bringing this term, it wasn't coming inmy mind) plans then he has to play lesser, right?



Yes, hardly 500 if they both opt for a basic plan.


----------



## TheSloth (May 12, 2016)

yes yes. that is what I meant.


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2016)

i will go and check the vodafone helpdesk today


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2016)

As She is in Ahmadabad then get reliance and enjoy reliance 2 reliance unlimited calling :winking_NF:


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2016)

but unlimited calling is in CDMA..we dont have CDMA handset


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> but unlimited calling is in CDMA..we dont have CDMA handset


Buy two and save money for a lifetime :laughing_NF:


----------



## nac (May 12, 2016)

BSNL landline night time calling free across all network, across India. Check if this plan available in your circle.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] we both live in PG/hostel  ..landline is not possible

- - - Updated - - -

so I checked with the vodafone guys..and in corporate plan in roaming its not free call ...roaming charge will be there


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> so I checked with the vodafone guys..and in corporate plan in roaming its not free call ...roaming charge will be there



No problem, get roaming free done. Hardly costs 75 bucks a month.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2016)

no no I mean roaming will be free..thats incomming outgoing...its not free between corporate sims while roaming


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2016)

That's a bummer. Then your best bet is Airtel way which I suggested you earlier.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2016)

yaah..I am looking at other options


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2016)

forgot to update here

I updated my vodafone rental to vodafone red 1299. here I am getting 4000 minute 3 GB 3G . I think it will be sufficient for both.
before I had vodafone 325 plan with 600 minutes and 1 gb 3g


----------

